# Non CC Crufts qualification



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

Hoping someone can clear this up for me as it's a bit confusing! I'm probably going to enter Boston this year as it's pretty close to us. There are no CCs offered there. ES's have CCs at Crufts and most other champ shows. To qualify for Crufts at Boston according to the KC rules http://www.crufts.org.uk/qualification-crufts do we have to win BoB at Boston, or just the usual 1/2/3 at Postgrad?


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Whether or not CCs are on offer, at a champ show you qualify for Crufts with a 1st, 2nd or 3rd in either Minor Puppy, Puppy, Junior, Post Grad, Limit, Open or Veteran.

Also a 1st in any class at Crufts will qualify you for the next Crufts.


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

At Boston only B.O.B and Best Puppy in breed, provided there are more than 3 classes scheduled, will qualify your dog. Confirmed via my friend who works at the K.C. who checked it out with the Crufts dept. Hope that helps.


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

It does, thanks pickle


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Spellweaver said:


> Also a 1st in any class at Crufts will qualify you for the next Crufts.


I thought it was 1st to 3rd? Seen a dog on a program once that got third and was automatically qualified for the next crufts, think it was a victoria stilwell training program


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

Wiz201 said:


> I thought it was 1st to 3rd? Seen a dog on a program once that got third and was automatically qualified for the next crufts, think it was a victoria stilwell training program


The rules might have changed, maybe? They definitely state just first place wins only now:

(5) If it has won a first prize in any breed class at Crufts 2014. (NB This is in addition to those dogs which have qualified in classes listed under a. (4) above).


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

Wiz201 said:


> I thought it was 1st to 3rd? Seen a dog on a program once that got third and was automatically qualified for the next crufts, think it was a victoria stilwell training program


 You are correct in that it is 1st to 3rd at Crufts in the same classes as at all ch shows (Minor puppy, Puppy, Junior, Yearling, Post Grad, Limit, Open and Veteran) but at Crufts a 1st in *all classes* means others scheduled such as mid-limit, graduate etc. as well.


----------

